# Man Does This Guy SPEAK The TRUTH !!!!!!!



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

*A few of YOU " Holier Than Thou " Lemming Liberal Posters should watch the above Youtube Video over and over and over until the MESSAGE he just delivered sinks in ......!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

*Two years ago LA City Council Meeting.....*

*



*
*Now the LA City Council Hides from the public !!!!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *A few of YOU " Holier Than Thou " Lemming Liberal Posters should watch the above Youtube Video over and over and over until the MESSAGE he just delivered sinks in ......!!!!!*


This is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is a breath of fresh air.


You need to get out more.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You need to get out more.


You seem to have developed a tic.


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You need to get out more.


*Uh.....you might want to try your own soup.*


----------

